# Anybody have a Honey Bbq Smoked Jerky Recipe



## bull (Sep 14, 2008)

I visited the Jerky Outlet at the entrance to Cableas in Dundee Michigan.

I sampled then purchased Honey Bbq beef jerky.
OMG that stuff is the best tasting jerky ive ever eaten in my life.

Anybody have a recipe for this?

Thanks in advance,

Mike


----------



## richtee (Sep 14, 2008)

I think you may need a license to purchase the stuff that's in that  ;{)


----------



## krusher (Sep 14, 2008)

haven't tried it , but it sounds good

Maybe this will help
http://beefjerkyrecipes.com/meat-typ...-jerky-recipe/


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 14, 2008)

I would thin some good rub on there an some honey powder would do the trick!  Got the honey powder on order, might have ta play with that idear some!


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 29, 2008)

suppose it depends what sort of jerky you're planning on making. If it's ground beef/venison/turkey jerky. then I'd just use set honey, garlic powder, soysauce, a little vanilla vodka, smoked paprika, pepper and a some brown sugar as the seasoning. 
Given how salty soysauce is I - personally would not add any extra salt - Rich would probably either add tenderquick to the recipe or rub it on the outside I'm guessing. 

Either way would work. Honey is just about the best natural antibacterial agent around, the alcohol will kill anything the honey doesn't(vanilla vodka), add that to the fact that you'll be drying out the meat anyway and I'd have no worries at all about adding anything else.

If you're adding TQ add a little extra sugar to counteract the saltiness.



If it's strip beef jerky. I'd use the same mix but with runny honey instead of set honey as a marinade. Cut the beef into 1/4 inch strips and marinade for at least 24 hours. If you've got a vacumn container use that. If not any pot should do. Marinading in a vacumn increases the marinade penetration no end.  

never heard of honey powder - sounds interesting, where'd you get that then ? 
Might be good for a dry rub flavouring. But it'd probably lack the antibacterial properties of wet honey. Bear that in mind :-)


----------



## coyote (Sep 29, 2008)

when we did sail fish we always used 5 gal. buckets put the burgandy in then honey and spices soaked the meat over night and smoked the next day.I liked the glaze it put on the meat and it was not so dry.


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 29, 2008)

damn that sounds good. 
More fish lol 
you guys are just cruel ;-)


----------

